
A word on Haskell Monads and C++ - ingve
http://newartisans.com/2010/07/a-word-on-haskell-monads-and-c/
======
greg7mdp
I disagree with your conclusion, and actually a good understanding of monads
can lead to better designs that are not necessary intuitive, even for C++
experts - see [https://bartoszmilewski.com/2011/07/11/monads-
in-c/](https://bartoszmilewski.com/2011/07/11/monads-in-c/).

